# Colnago or Merckx vs. Trek



## cascadebiker (Aug 17, 2004)

If you were looking at purchasing either a Colnago Dream B-stay or Merckx Team SC built up with Campy Record, which would you choose and why? Would you prefer either of those bikes over a 2004 Trek 5500 Dura-ace bike to justify a $1,000 price difference? Thanks for your thoughts!

Mark


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*apples and oranges...*

Unusual comparison. An Al frame, an Al/carbon and an all-carbon frame.

You're not getting much of a deal if you're paying $1000 more for the Merckx or Colnago. I'd also compare a Chorus equipped bike to the DuraAce, not Record. The Record group offers very little improvment over Chorus for a lot more $. For example, Competitive Cyclist has the Merckx for the same price as the Trek ($3900) and the Colnago is only a few hundred more. The Colnago is being discontinued, so it should be discounted even more, so shop around.

The geometry of these bikes varies quite a bit. The Colnago will probably have the most steering trail and be the most stable. Merckx doesn't advertise the steering geometry.
The Colnago may have a steeper seat tube angle, depending on the size. This has to be taken into consideration when comparing the TT length.


----------



## T-Doc (Apr 4, 2002)

agree with C-40...all these bikes have fairly different riding characteristics in terms of components, frame materials, and geometry. I would test ride each and pick the one I like the best. The are all top level bikes.


----------

